# Bulgarian: Two married gay men/lesbians



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Здравейте! 
Имам въпрос, за когото нямам отговор. Ако един мъж се ожени за друг _женен_ ли е или...? Питам, защото в умa ми, о_мъж_ена е за човека, който е омъжен (?) за мъж, а женен -- за жена. Зная, че има жени, които казват, че са женени (една женена), но...

Омъжен ли би бил геят мъж?

Чакам ви отговорите.  И мерси много.


----------



## Gnoj

Предлагам ви да си измислите евфемизъм: сбрачен/сбрачена/сбрачени


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Предлагам: *осъпружен*, осъпружена.


----------



## FairOaks

Мисля, че сам сте си отговорили на въпроса.
Щом някой е сключил брак с мъж, значи е «омъжен» (ако е мъж) или «омъжена» (ако е жена). А ако се е венчал с жена, значи е «женен» (ако е мъж) или «женена» (ако е жена). Следователно двама венчани мъже би следвало да се наричат «омъжени», а две венчани жени — «женени». При разнополови съпрузи се казва «Иван е женен за Мария» и «Мария е омъжена за Иван», а в множествено число се ползва само «женени» (например «Иван и Мария са женени»; не «омъжени»). Разбира се, тия правила не ги спазва поне половината българско народонаселение, така че, стига да изяснявате от какъв пол са брачните партньори, няма да се получават недоразумения.
П.П. Понякога се казва, че двама души са «брачни», но това се случва изключително рядко, тоест едва ли ще Ви е от полза. Всъщност, думата «новобрачен» може да Ви влезе в употреба, в случай че се чудите как да преведете "a newly-wed couple" — може да се използва изразът «новобрачна двойка». Обаче тук пак може да се вкара разграничение по пол, ако толкова държите на него: «младоженски» (относно мъж) и «булчински»/«невестин» (относно жена).


----------



## FairOaks

Аха. Сиреч в американските щати, където такива бракове са признати от законодателството, можеш да ги зовеш "married", пък в останалите мижави щатченца, недорасли за такъв езиков напредък, трябва да поясняваш «тези семейни отношения описателно». Нещо ми убягват доводите ти. Това, че на Гошо и Пацо все още не им е позволено да се омъжат, не ти го оспорва никой. Обаче едно е сигурно: ако държавата утре вземе че забрани безсрочните влогове, няма хората да почнат да се изразяват нагледно, жестомимически, изобразително или телепатически, ами биха казали горе-долу следното:
— Тая държава и безсрочните влогове махна. Оправия няма.
А ако в някоя отдалечена държава случайно им хрумне да позволят бракосъчетания между жена, хрът, зелка и силициев атом, значи всичко би следвало да се обяснява описателно всеки път (без изключение, тъй като в световен мащаб подобни съюзи ще са ги признали твърде малко страни, и то съвсем отскоро).
А ако Вл. Мурдаров реши да премахне думата «пъхам», значи не ти остава никакъв избор, освен да спреш да я употребяваш.
Ти книжовния език най-вече гледай, понеже е много смислен и все умници работят над него.


----------



## Arath

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Здравейте!
> Имам въпрос, за когото нямам отговор.


Трябва да бъде "за който", въпросът не е одушевен. _Кого(то)_ се използва само за одушевени лица от мъжки пол.


----------



## FairOaks

Arath said:


> Трябва да бъде "за който", въпросът не е одушевен. _Кого(то)_ се използва само за одушевени лица от мъжки пол.


А освен това не трябва ли предлогът да е «на», а не «за»?


----------



## Arath

В конкретния контекст на мен и двете ми звучат правилно.


----------



## FairOaks

Е, хубаво, на мен пък във вложения смисъл «отговарям за въпроса» хич не ми звучи, а на теб и двата предлога ти се нравят, следователно образуваме сечението на множествата:
{на; за} ∩ {на} = {на}
Та така, уважаеми чужденецо, по-добре играйте на сигурно, тоест използвайте «на».


----------



## Arath

"отговарям за въпроса" не е точно това, което е употребено в случая. По същия начин аз мога да дам пример с "имам готов отговор за всичко", където "за" звучи напълно намясто, но в случая имаме "въпрос, за/на който нямам отговор". И двете звучат добре.


----------



## FairOaks

Първо, твоят пример представлява устойчив израз. Второ, «Имам готов отговор за всичко» означава, че имам решение (или благоприятен изход, ако щеш) за всяко възможно събитие или обстоятелство. Каквото и да стане, аз все ще успея да се справя, понеже съм се подготвил. Изобщо не е задължително да проговарям даже, защото отговорът може да отговаря не на запитване, ами на необходимост. Трето, в случая предлогът «за» указва цел или предназначение и макар понякога да замества предлога «на», това съвсем не означава, че двата са взаимозаменяеми. Помисли върху следните точки:
1) Аз съм ученик. Утре имам изпит. Имам също отговори за всички въпроси/задачи. Целта е: като ми се падне кой-годе от тия въпроси, аз да успея да напиша достатъчно простотии, та да издържа изпита. Разбира се, тия отговори също така са отговори на въпросите, но тук, изглежда, по-важна е целта. Какво да се прави.
2) Търся си работа. Изпитващият ме изпитва, препитва, разпитва и разкарва из познанието. Но каквото и да ме попита, аз имам готов отговор за всичко (подготвил съм се за всички възможни ситуации). Подготвил съм се, подкован съм като кон, няма къде да ме пипне.
3) Журналист съм. Разпитвам някакъв си политик относно това, накъде са зачезнали парите от еди-кой фонд, ала мръсникът си има отговор за всички мои въпроси. Това означава, че знае как да ми отговори; пък същинските отговори той я ги има, я ги няма, бездруго няма баш на мен да ми ги каже, я… по очевидни причини.
И т.н. Тук обаче е налице най-обикновен въпрос, който изисква уместен отговор, демек думата «отговор» е употребена в основното си значение. Ако ме попиташ: «Колко е часът?», бих ти отговорил: «Около 13:27». Въпросът касае текущото време, а отговорът на тоя въпрос е 13:27. Темерутският отговор за такъв въпрос може и да е «Абе, не ме занимавай с глупости!».
А човекът всъщност попита как наистина се наричат тия хорица, а не как да се измъкне от такова срамно положение.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

FairOaks said:


> Мисля, че сам сте си отговорили на въпроса.
> Щом някой е сключил брак с мъж, значи е «омъжен» (ако е мъж) или «омъжена» (ако е жена). А ако се е венчал с жена, значи е «женен» (ако е мъж) или «женена» (ако е жена). Следователно двама венчани мъже би следвало да се наричат «омъжени», а две венчани жени — «женени». При разнополови съпрузи се казва «Иван е женен за Мария» и «Мария е омъжена за Иван», а в множествено число се ползва само «женени» (например «Иван и Мария са женени»; не «омъжени»). Разбира се, тия правила не ги спазва поне половината българско народонаселение, така че, стига да изяснявате от какъв пол са брачните партньори, няма да се получават недоразумения.
> П.П. Понякога се казва, че двама души са «брачни», но това се случва изключително рядко, тоест едва ли ще Ви е от полза. Всъщност, думата «новобрачен» може да Ви влезе в употреба, в случай че се чудите как да преведете "a newly-wed couple" — може да се използва изразът «новобрачна двойка». Обаче тук пак може да се вкара разграничение по пол, ако толкова държите на него: «младоженски» (относно мъж) и «булчински»/«невестин» (относно жена).


Мерси. По-добре разбирам сега.



Christo Tamarin said:


> Предлагам: *осъпружен*, осъпружена.


Хареса ми опицията Ви. Мерси.



Arath said:


> Трябва да бъде "за който", въпросът не е одушевен. _Кого(то)_ се използва само за одушевени лица от мъжки пол.


Мерси. Много не бях сигурен "за който" ли беше, но сега го зная. 



FairOaks said:


> Първо, твоят пример представлява устойчив израз. Второ, «Имам готов отговор за всичко» означава, че имам решение (или благоприятен изход, ако щеш) за всяко възможно събитие или обстоятелство. Каквото и да стане, аз все ще успея да се справя, понеже съм се подготвил. Изобщо не е задължително да проговарям даже, защото отговорът може да отговаря не на запитване, ами на необходимост. Трето, в случая предлогът «за» указва цел или предназначение и макар понякога да замества предлога «на», това съвсем не означава, че двата са взаимозаменяеми. Помисли върху следните точки:
> 1) Аз съм ученик. Утре имам изпит. Имам също отговори за всички въпроси/задачи. Целта е: като ми се падне кой-годе от тия въпроси, аз да успея да напиша достатъчно простотии, та да издържа изпита. Разбира се, тия отговори също така са отговори на въпросите, но тук, изглежда, по-важна е целта. Какво да се прави.
> 2) Търся си работа. Изпитващият ме изпитва, препитва, разпитва и разкарва из познанието. Но каквото и да ме попита, аз имам готов отговор за всичко (подготвил съм се за всички възможни ситуации). Подготвил съм се, подкован съм като кон, няма къде да ме пипне.
> 3) Журналист съм. Разпитвам някакъв си политик относно това, накъде са зачезнали парите от еди-кой фонд, ала мръсникът си има отговор за всички мои въпроси. Това означава, че знае как да ми отговори; пък същинските отговори той я ги има, я ги няма, бездруго няма баш на мен да ми ги каже, я… по очевидни причини.
> И т.н. Тук обаче е налице най-обикновен въпрос, който изисква уместен отговор, демек думата «отговор» е употребена в основното си значение. Ако ме попиташ: «Колко е часът?», бих ти отговорил: «Около 13:27». Въпросът касае текущото време, а отговорът на тоя въпрос е 13:27. Темерутският отговор за такъв въпрос може и да е «Абе, не ме занимавай с глупости!».
> А човекът всъщност попита как наистина се наричат тия хорица, а не как да се измъкне от такова срамно положение.


Много сте задълбочен. Много ви благодоря за всяката ви помощ. 

Благодаря на всекиго!


----------

